# Freedom



## YellowKnife (Apr 17, 2016)

I have been given the honor to knapp a blade for Operation One Voice who support our military. Check them out. The piece turned out really nice and I thought I'd save all the flake pieces and use them as part of the display.
From a cross on a hill to the battlefield, Freedom has never been free!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 17, 2016)

Sweet! What's the story w the glass?


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice and for a great cause. Some things just speak for themselves  and all you can do is stand in awl and feel the emotion of the cause.


----------



## Willjo (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice yeller knife


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 18, 2016)

very nice ....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice knife for a good cause!  I like the debitage as part of the display, too. 

Selfbow, Craig Ratzat used to sell those flag slabs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2016)

Outstanding.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2016)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Selfbow , NCHillbilly is correct. The material came from my good friend Craig Ratzat of Neolithics. But as I understand his source no longer exist so this maybe the last blade of its kind for me. I would like to invite everyone to the largest knap-in and primitive skill event in the southeast. This weekend in Cartersville at 224 Bartow Beach there will be the best of the best knappers , bowyers and primitive skills experts from across the country. Admission is free so bring your tools and come sit in and knap as we will have a large shelter and lights so the rock bustin' goes on none stop. Google North Ga. Knap-in for more info. See ya'll there!


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow that's amazing. Never seen anything like it. Thanks for posting


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful as always Benji!
Gonna try to come up the pike and visit you at the knap-in this weekend.


----------



## Warthawg (Apr 19, 2016)

Mighty fine


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 19, 2016)

YellowKnife said:


> Thanks everyone! Selfbow , NCHillbilly is correct. The material came from my good friend Craig Ratzat of Neolithics. But as I understand his source no longer exist so this maybe the last blade of its kind for me. I would like to invite everyone to the largest knap-in and primitive skill event in the southeast. This weekend in Cartersville at 224 Bartow Beach there will be the best of the best knappers , bowyers and primitive skills experts from across the country. Admission is free so bring your tools and come sit in and knap as we will have a large shelter and lights so the rock bustin' goes on none stop. Google North Ga. Knap-in for more info. See ya'll there!



Not gonna be able to make it this year, but sure wish I could. I've had a big ol' time every time I've been able to get down there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TomLowrance1 (Apr 23, 2016)

I can not say "Thank You" enough, Benji! What a beautiful piece you have created.
 This piece will be in our silent auction starting online May 1st. To learn more about the event go to www.specialteamsforspecialops.com


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 24, 2016)

For those of you that haven't been to the No.GA Knap-in, it's a pretty neat event. Lots of gravel being made. 
Got to meet some old friends and make several new ones. Still going on today for those that can make it. Weather turned out great, very pleasant location right above the lake so nice cooling breeze most the time and lots of available shade.
Did pick up a couple of pieces to incorporate into my more Native American influenced pieces. Hope to have one or two completed by Blade Show. Also had a couple of spear/lance heads found local that the experts aged at 7000 to 8000 years old. What's really cool about them is I found them while picking up some CW grape shot and a couple of expended miniballs. Just a real busy little area in N.GA. history.

Benji gave me the "cook's tour" and quite an education all at the same time. Don't think I'll be giving up my anvil and hammer, but sure is an interesting art form and skill.
Thanks Brother.


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow! BB


----------



## YellowKnife (Apr 25, 2016)

TomLowrance1 said:


> I can not say "Thank You" enough, Benji! What a beautiful piece you have created.
> This piece will be in our silent auction starting online May 1st. To learn more about the event go to www.specialteamsforspecialops.com


Thanks Tom! Just wanted to show my  support for the brave men and women of the military for defending my freedom. As I said before, from a cross on a hill to a battlefield freedom has never been free! Let us never forget.


----------

